# looking for a job



## AngelViivii (Aug 30, 2021)

Age 32
single mummy
sydney
every job also can...text me thankQ


----------



## Christine Angel (Aug 30, 2021)

【High Paid Part-time Job】 
Assistant, Merchandise Purchasing Agent needed! 
Weekly salary up to 500 –1500 (Daily pay) 
Simple and easy to operate
Can work from home
Free working hours
Please reply 1 and click the link below to ask for more job details.
Kindly contact Share on WhatsApp for more information,thanks
CHRISTINE


----------



## Johnson Lin (Sep 6, 2021)

I need 25 people to go to any grocery store to scan kitchen products for me. We are doing the market research all you need is to download the mobile app and scan the kitchen products. Simple as that!

If you are interested please send an email: [email protected]


----------



## alexandraaa (Oct 25, 2021)

You can find what you want here: there're both jobs and taskers


----------



## expatali (8 mo ago)

Learn how to get the job you want in Australia, step-by-step here https://bit.ly/3KFQxs0


----------



## Work from home (4 mo ago)

Hey Team, easy way to get paid for free by completing easy surveys you get notified how long survey will take and how much you will get so you are in control if you want to do it or not. I found myself making an easy $100 extra a month for not much effort at all!
free to sign up via link: Octopus Group


----------

